# 3 Questions



## DeoOpt (Aug 13, 2008)

(1) Has any one heard of a web site called Grace Gems? (2)what do you think of that web site?
(3) How do I find a certin tread I started 3 weeks ago? I believe it was a question on Matthew 18

Thanks 

In Christ

Robert


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 13, 2008)

I can answer #3 for you.

Click on your name at the top (*DeoOpt*).

Click on *View Public Profile*, then *Statistics*, then *Find all theads started by Deo Opt*


----------



## wturri78 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes I'm familiar with it, and I find it to be helpful. It's handy for finding quotes or short articles on a wide variety of topics arranged by authors, many (most?) of whom are Puritan and all of whom appear to be reformed. They have text versions of a lot of old books. In fact I've recently begun reading J.C. Ryle's "Holiness" online there. 

Overall, it's a nice site.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2008)

Grace Gems certainly has many good resources, but one weakness is that some texts are abridged or edited.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 13, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Grace Gems certainly has many good resources, but one weakness is that some texts are abridged or edited.



Noted, Andrew, but other than that it is a good website.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 13, 2008)

Grace Alone said:


> I can answer #3 for you.
> 
> Click on your name at the top (*DeoOpt*).
> 
> Click on *View Public Profile*, then *Statistics*, then *Find all theads started by Deo Opt*



Thanks. I found it


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 13, 2008)

It's a very good site. 

The following is from Grace Gems!



> Richard Baxter's Guide To The Value Of A Book
> 
> Make careful choice of the books which you read: let the holy Scriptures ever have the preeminence. Let Scripture be first and most in your hearts and hands and other books be used as subservient to it.
> 
> ...


----------

